# What do you all think about this case



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Interesting, and the price is right! I might order one (just in case   ) and use it while I keep looking for the perfect one!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

this is what intrigued me - maybe you could position yourself so there won't be as much reflection if you are outside in addition to protecting the iPad

hmmm that didn't work - trying again

ok I give up here is a link that _should _work

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B003JJS9B6/ref=dp_otherviews_4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&img=4


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't understand the 'velcro arms that hold your iPad in position' part.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I _think_ they are velcro pieces that you position where you want the iPad to rest to use it -- you can sort of see it in one of the pictures -- but I could be wrong ....


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

It looks pretty nice, and a great price; let us know if you get it and what you think of it.


----------

